# Beerbike / Barbike; anywhere else apart from Holland?



## kruuemel (5 Feb 2009)

I am Dutch and we have quite a bunch of so called beerbikes/barbikes.
They are bikes build on a car frame with a bar on top and about 10 cyclists sit around it on saddles while pedaling. Click here for some pics.

I am currently building one of these baby's in China, as i live over there.

I was wondering if there are people who have spotted them in other parts of the world?!


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Feb 2009)

Ping Mickle and Spandex. You need one of these in your collection!


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Feb 2009)

We've looked at these and octus etc but just don't see the point

Good for an occasional giggle but just to big and complicated to be much use in the UK.


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> We've looked at these and octus etc but just *don't see the point*
> 
> *Good for an occasional giggle *but just to big and complicated to be much use in the UK.



Anything that's good for a giggle, has a point.... Anyway, when has not having a point ever stopped you?

I've got a vague feeling there is (or has been) one in London. I guess it could be offered as a fun thing, within a park or something. Or as a single activity within a team building day, or activity party... Or in a carnival procession...

I think I'd like a pedal powered tea shop. Complete with tiered cake stand and china teapots.


----------



## palinurus (7 Feb 2009)

You'd get through a lot of beer riding from China to Europe.

What kind of bar snacks were you thinking of serving?


----------



## Arch (7 Feb 2009)

palinurus said:


> You'd get through a lot of beer riding from China to Europe.
> 
> What kind of bar snacks were you thinking of serving?



They should change with the locality. Prawn crackers to start with, something made of fried camel in the 'stans, all sorts of interesting local stuff in Europe... (could stock local beverages as well)

My late BF had a friend who was engaged for a while to a Russian girl. He always wanted the stag 'night' to be a load of mates packed in Routemaster, and driving to Moscow visiting beer festivals along the way....


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Feb 2009)

I want one for my stag do, we'd do nothing but cruise round the midlands all day!


with regards to your beer bike trip, just be careful about having alcohol onboard at boarder crossings, i know people who've had problems to the extent that my fiancee won't do a eastern boarder crossing on anything but public transport.


----------

